# [SOLVED] Grey video overlay issue. XFX Nvidia 8400GS and Vista. Thoughts?



## lud (Feb 1, 2008)

Problem: Any avi/mpeg/etc video I watch has a grey overlay on top.. It's as if there's a gray filter on everything but not only that, it's not fully transparent. You can only somewhat see what's going in the video. 

The problem doesn't occur with videos entirely in Flash or with game graphics, only with your typical video files.

Also, it started happening when I upgraded from integrated graphics to an XFX Nvidia 8400GS - this makes me think it's a driver issue but I installed the latest drivers and no dice. The codec packs I've found haven't helped either.

Thoughts? Advice?

I've searched and searched for a solution, but have found very little clear references to this issue. I did find this post, but it doesn't say whether they got it fixed.

If it helps, my system is an Intel 6320 Core2Duo @1.86Ghx with 3GB ram and running 32-bit Vista... so I don't think it's the system. Is it a vista thing?

Ahhhh.... I wanna watch movies again! That's another thing... it happens with DVDs too.

Help and thx in advance for your time!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Grey video overlay issue. XFX Nvidia 8400GS and Vista. Thoughts?*

is this the codecs you installed
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Vista_Codec_Package.htm


----------



## lud (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Grey video overlay issue. XFX Nvidia 8400GS and Vista. Thoughts?*

No I did the K-lite pack:

http://www.codecguide.com/download_kl.htm

However, I just noticed that NVidia put up new drivers a couple weeks ago, so I'm gonna try a reinstall of that and see if it helps. The last two driver packs didn't though.


----------



## Setman (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Grey video overlay issue. This may be the SOLUTION!!!*

Hello

I just bought a new XFX card today, and found the same problem that you related. After searching a while with no answers, I fiddled around the configurations and *found the solution* (at leats for my machine). 

In the NVIDIA control panel, there is an option under *Video and TV *that says something like "Ajust video color configurations". Select that and look at the panel on the right. There should be a *check box *saying someting like "Use the NVIDIA control panel configurations". If you *uncheck this*, all your videos should be back to normal.

I'm not sure of the exact titles of the items on screen because my Vista is in portuguese.

I hope this fixes your problem.

Best regards,


----------



## albertu (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Grey video overlay issue. XFX Nvidia 8400GS and Vista. Thoughts?*

Hi all,

When I have the problem, googling around bring me to the page, and the solution solve my issue too.

On top of WMP gray out video, Window Media Center would black out any video too. the above mention method solve both of them.


----------



## fastfred (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Grey video overlay issue. XFX Nvidia 8400GS and Vista. Thoughts?*

that worked great. I had something else that worked for five seconds at a time, but once I finally found the checkbox that fixed it. Thanks.

correction: it likes to randomly go back to being crappy, until I change a setting (pretty much any setting). Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Grey video overlay issue. XFX Nvidia 8400GS and Vista. Thoughts?*

in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting and reinstalling the card
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer
redo your settings again


----------



## kaellyn (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Grey video overlay issue. XFX Nvidia 8400GS and Vista. Thoughts?*

Thank you!ray:That was driving me crazy!:spinning:


----------



## lud (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Grey video overlay issue. XFX Nvidia 8400GS and Vista. Thoughts?*

For me it ended up getting fixed when I installed the most recent Nvidia drivers, didn't change any settings. It seems that between those two things, most people with this card will be covered. Awesome.


----------



## robertr4836 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Grey video overlay issue. This may be the SOLUTION!!!*



Setman said:


> In the NVIDIA control panel, there is an option under *Video and TV *that says something like "Ajust video color configurations". Select that and look at the panel on the right. There should be a *check box *saying someting like "Use the NVIDIA control panel configurations". If you *uncheck this*, all your videos should be back to normal.



Thanks! That worked great! (I had been getting frustrated - installing codecs and updating drivers had not helped!)


----------



## robertr4836 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Grey video overlay issue. XFX Nvidia 8400GS and Vista. Thoughts?*



dai said:


> in the device manager uninstall the card
> reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
> when windows finishes rebooting and reinstalling the card
> disable a/virus
> ...


Unchecking the box in the Nvidia panel worked for me but I would like to understand your solution if this happens again.

I believe I follow everything except "disable a/virus".

I have started in safe mode before but never "vga mode". Is "disable a/virus" an option in "vga mode" or is it simply a term/action that I'm not familiar with?

Thanks for any help!

Robert


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if your anti virus program is running disable it before installing video or sound drivers as it can corrupt the installation of them


----------

